# Lean-to lumber storage



## weldoman (Oct 7, 2012)

Trying to find some lumber storage space, I picked a spot under my shops lean-to and went at it.







Gravel floor so I used some old beams I had laying around to set my walls on. 2×4 joists on 24"C, 6' span, will be 3 levels high.







Total size is 6'W x12'L x6' high with a small loft above.








I plan on stuffing it full of hardwood. Is my construction stout enough?







!







Thanks for lookin!


----------



## squaretree (Feb 5, 2014)

Id say that will hold all the wood you can stuff in there. Good idea


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

you going to stack the wood vertically?
If so, you probably need more floor joists. And some solid blocking. Are those 2×4 or 2×6? can't tell. Solid blocking will prevent them from twisting under load. Anything less than 2×8 you should probably do double what you have and block..

If you are using shelves you are fine. I like the vertical , my shelves are a pain in the ass.
Vertical you just leaf through and pull out if you leave clear lanes.

Just my opinion,


----------



## weldoman (Oct 7, 2012)

I dont have the space to go vertical so yea Im going with shelves, mine will probably be a pain too, but it should be flat, dry and off of my shop floor.


----------



## weldoman (Oct 7, 2012)

!










Made a little progress this week on my lumber storage rack. Being afraid of the 2×4 joists sagging, I doubled them up and screwed and glued them like beams, probably overkill, but if a little bit's good a whole lot's better. Figure I might be 1/2 way done with this project, man I"m slow.







!


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I am almost "Ugh! Hulk Smash" green with envy!


----------



## weldoman (Oct 7, 2012)

Still pluggin along on my lumber rack project. Finished the upper 2 levels after installing blueboard under the tin roof. The ceiling sweats sometimes even though the sides are open.







Installed the purlins( check spelling) on the outside wall , now i'm ready for some tin and some kind of door.Thinkin about a homeade sliding door.







Got a small loft area which might store some smaller stuff.


----------



## weldoman (Oct 7, 2012)

Been on vacation this week, took my wife to Branson for a couple a nights and walked thru the Grizzly showroom on our way thru Springfield Mo., picked up a couple of things but no serious buys.Got back home and made some headway on my lumber rack. Got the siding ordered and installed, now cipherin on the sliding door.






























Managed to spend a little time in the garden this week too( sorry wrong forum) Stay tuned for more exciting (YAAAWWWWN) episodes.


----------



## weldoman (Oct 7, 2012)

Finished installing my sliding door yesterday, turned out pretty good, slides easy, added a latch to keep the wind from blowing it around. Pretty much done with this project except for loading it with lumber.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks fantastic. Like your welding too.


----------



## harveysoriginals (May 1, 2014)

I would love to do that but the carpenter bees I am always at war with would do me in!
Great looking solution though for sure!


----------



## weldoman (Oct 7, 2012)

Uh oh! Carpenter bees? I got some of them myself. They like drilling holes in my rafters. They are tuff buggers too . Wasp & hornet spray won't knock em down midflight like other pests.


----------



## weldoman (Oct 7, 2012)

Spent all day Saturday gathering up all my hardwood from various locations( shop floor, MIL's shed, garage floor) and stacking it in it's new home. Couldn't believe it all fit in there. Here's what I got in bd. ft.: 450' 5/4 red oak, 150' 6/4 QS white oak, 340' planed 4/4 red oak, 220' 4/4 walnut,280' 4/4 hard maple, 260' 5/4 hard maple,180' planed 4/4 white oak and a little hickory. All total over 1800 bd. ft.
Got any ideas for hard maple projects?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

That is a really nice stash! To me hard maple screams "work bench", but you probably have one.


----------

